# Koi trudelt



## Capelle (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo 
Haben seit drei Woche einen Koi, dem es nicht mehr so gut geht. 
Es fing alles an, das er erst anfing schief zu schwimmen.
Das ging etwa zwei Woche so, dann sahen wir ihn nur noch am Grund. 
Wenn wir gefüttert haben, fraß er zwar mit, kam aber senkrecht nach oben zum fressen.
Und seit knapp einer Woche liegt er nur noch am Grund aber auf der Seite und dreht sich im Kreis.  
Kann man bei dem Koi noch was machen? 
Wasserwerte sind alle Top und die anderen 40 Koi sind alle wohlauf. 
Haben den Koi seit ca 10 Tagen im Salzbad.
Und das Becken ist auf 25° erwärmt.
Grüßerle 
Elke & Detlev


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi trudelt*

Schlaganfall, Schwimmblasenproblem, dass kann alles sein. Fahr mal zum TA mit ihm.


----------



## chromis (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi trudelt*

Bei einem Liter Teichvolumen, kein Filter, Top-Wasserwerten und 40 Mitbewohnern wird er wohl vor Freude im Kreis schwimmen...

Entschuldigung, aber was für eine Antwort erwartest Du bei diesen Angaben


----------



## Capelle (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi trudelt*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigung, aber was für eine Antwort erwartest Du bei diesen Angaben



Entschuldige Dito  
Aber ich werde den Teufel tun, hier irgendwelche Angaben über meinen Teich zu machen  
Ich habe keine Lust, in jedem Beitrag wieder über meine Teichgröße oder Filter zu diskutieren :evil 

Ich hatte eine einfache Frage gestellt, wo alle Angaben zum besagten Koi dabei waren  
Er ist nicht im Teich sondern im Quarantänebecken.........auch als Mod sollte man des lesens mächtig sein  

@utzoff für deine Antwort  Bin zwar wirklich ein Tierfreund...aber bei einem Eurokoi für 5€ und knappe 30cm länge wäre der Aufwand zu groß, werde ihn wohl erlösen :shock 
Grüßerle
Elke & Detlev


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi trudelt*

Ob 5 oder 5000 Euro, Lebewesen bleibt Lebewesen !!


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi trudelt*

Capelle, 

kein Mensch zwingt Dich hier Deinen Teich, Deine Technik, oder gar Deine Wasserwerte reinzustellen.
Aber wenn Du dann eine effektive Antwort möchtest, dann müsstest Du uns schon eine Kristallkugel oder etwas Kaffeesatz zur Verfügung stellen. 

Du glaubst gar nicht, was manchmal andere auf Bildern sehen, woran man selber im Leben nie gedacht hätte. 
Das ein verantwortungsbewusster Tierhalter den Besatz entsprechend an die Teichgröße anpasst ist doch sowieso Ehrensache, das muss doch nicht jedesmal neu diskutiert werden. 

@CoolNiro   

Wolf


----------



## katja (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi trudelt*



			
				Capelle schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zwar wirklich ein Tierfreund...aber bei einem Eurokoi für 5€ und knappe 30cm länge wäre der Aufwand zu groß, werde ihn wohl erlösen




warum hast du dir dann überhaupt die mühe mit salzbad etc. gemacht?

tierfreund...


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi trudelt*



			
				Capelle schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich werde den Teufel tun, hier irgendwelche Angaben über meinen Teich zu machen
> Ich habe keine Lust, in jedem Beitrag wieder über meine Teichgröße oder Filter zu diskutieren :evil



Hallo Detlev!

Na, dass läßt ja tief blicken. Wenn Du diese Erfahrung in der Vergangenheit machen musstest, solltest Du vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken, ob da was dran sein könnte und ob es nicht angebracht ist, etwas zu ändern.

Und wenn für Dich die Frage, ob ein Tier leben darf oder nicht, vom  Preis abhängig ist, solltest Du Deinen Teich lieber zukippen und Tennis spielen gehen.


Christine


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi trudelt*

   

 siehe auch meine signatur!


----------



## Annett (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi trudelt*

Hallo Leute.

Bitte urteilt bezüglich Teichvolumen nicht so schnell, sondern lest vorher die alten Beiträge:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3894
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3371

Was nun Fakt ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen. 

@Detlev 
Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3334


----------



## chromis (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi trudelt*

Hi,



> Aber ich werde den Teufel tun, hier irgendwelche Angaben über meinen Teich zu machen


muss ja nicht sein, es ist niemand gezwungen hier überhaupt etwas zu schreiben.



> Ich habe keine Lust, in jedem Beitrag wieder über meine Teichgröße oder Filter zu diskutieren


wer sagt denn, dass ich überhaupt darüber diskutieren wollte? Aber ein paar Koi auf 1000l, alles schon vorgekommen und dass davon Fische krank werden können, sollte auch einleuchten.
Und mir macht's keinen Spaß, deshalb jeden Beitrag von Dir durchzuforsten um zu wissen unter welchen Bedingungen die Fische leben.


> auch als Mod sollte man des lesens mächtig sein


ich werde mich beim nächsten VHS-Kurs anmelden und mir bei manchen Fragen in Zukunft überlegen, ob eine Antwort überhaupt Sinn macht


----------



## belly (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi trudelt*

Hi Detlef und Elke,
habe die Berichte der "kollegen" mitverfolgt; hol deinen Koi mal aus dem Salzbad raus, denke er war lang genug drin. Es ist sicherlich schwierig eine Ferndiagnose zu stellen....nur weiß ich das ein Salzbad (hängt natürlich von der Dosierung ab) über 6 Tage nicht so toll ist. Brauche selber Rat, deshalb habe ich mir hier gemeldet. Könnt ja mal nachlesen.
Belly


----------

